# Tenerife



## lidgey (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi Jo...I've read loads from here, and also searchedthe net...but rather than a few holiday breaks, I'm going to come straight out for a min 3 months...can still be a tourist then...I'm thinking the south of the island...if anyone is already out there with some advice or knows of any apartments with pools near beaches and activities...look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've given your question its own post, so hopefully more folk will see it and answer you

Jo xxx


----------



## lidgey (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks your an angel!!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

lidgey said:


> Hi Jo...I've read loads from here, and also searchedthe net...but rather than a few holiday breaks, I'm going to come straight out for a min 3 months...can still be a tourist then...I'm thinking the south of the island...if anyone is already out there with some advice or knows of any apartments with pools near beaches and activities...look forward to hearing from you.


Back in the mid 90's I stayed in the Comodoro, a 1960's built (I think) apartment block.
I stayed there for 3 months Jan. Feb. and March while checking out the area with a view to buying an apartment in Los Cristianos, which I eventually did.

There are many such apartment blocks in LC and indeed LA so see what you can find on the internet.

I might add that I originally found the apartment for rent in the Friday Ad (dunno if it'd still going though). 

Here's a few links to the Comodoro:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=c...ome.1.57j0l3.15796j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## lidgey (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Virgil....looks good...but no long term prices...
I was hoping to find an apartment...close to the beach...but more residential...
Is there an area where there's British community??...thanks.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

lidgey said:


> Is there an area where there's British community??...thanks.


Yes lidgey, it's called Los Cristianos 

Comodoro is right-on-the-beach, have a 'look around' for yourself, and it is mainly residential:

Los Cristianos, Spain - Google Maps

There are many, many mainly British Comunidads I can think of ... Costa Mar, La Sirena, Paloma Beach, Primavera, Eucalyptus, La Colina, Cactus 1 and Cactus 11, Royal Palm, Castle Harbour, Parque Margarita, Buzanada, Port Royal, Torres Del Sol, Summerland and, if you want somewhere a bit up-market, have a look at Horizonte:

Luxury Holiday Apartments and Villas in Tenerife

Good luck! - Ray.


----------



## lidgey (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks Ray,
I'm googling now...I appreciate you help.


----------

